# Perm Cath placement w/ Fistula Placement



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Mar 16, 2011)

Pt had fiatula placement and perm cath placement at same encounter.  I know the physician can charge utilizing the mod 51 multiple procedure 

Can the facility also charge for both?


----------

